# Yamaha 2 stroke 115 flush question,,



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, need a solid answer on this one, heard both ways,, I have a Yamaha 115 2 stroke, can I flush the motor by running using the flush tube on the bottom of the cowling?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

No need to run the motor. Use the hose attachment on your motor, flush it for 15-20 minutes. Done.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

If you read the owners manual they say no,, but in reality yes you can. just for a short time. the smaller 115 is not so much an issue as the bigger engines, the problem is the size of the hose. not enough volume to keep the power head full of water. Ideally would be to run the water for 10 to 15 minutes, engine off. then start the outboard for about 1 minute to clean out the exhaust , water pump housing , and prop hub.. this is how i do my Yammie 150


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on Kenny's post as the bigger ones take a while to fill and can overheat fast.

have had factory reps tell me to get a y-valve and run off flush tube as well as muffs simultaneously. Again, 15 mins is the key and don't leave unattended should the temp spike, hose burst/come off etc., or loss of water pressure. 

i flushed the f225s on flush tube for 15 mins during their entire lifespan w/ occasional dual flushing w/ no problems.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, I have seen mixed answers on this one. Kenny, I can see your point on water pressure. Does the motor need to be warm to clear away any salt ?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

you will get more of the salt out when the motor is warm, nothing like running it on the ears to get it all out.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

We have a 50HP on the rescue boat and the manual says you can run the engine but only at Idle. It also states about water pressure. To much and it will not work and to little is not enough. Can't remember the pressure but want to say 15PSI - 30 PSI when using the fast flush. 

I always just use the ear muffs and I feel safe.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah, but I see so much water leaking out around the muffs, this method does not leak. I actually had a motor overheat on muffs.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

pappastratos said:


> yeah, but I see so much water leaking out around the muffs, this method does not leak. I actually had a motor overheat on muffs.


must have used old or improper muffs. Muffs are the safest method.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

pappastratos said:


> yeah, but I see so much water leaking out around the muffs, this method does not leak. I actually had a motor overheat on muffs.


must have used old or improper muffs. Muffs are the best method to clean your entire system.

Sorry for 2x post was trying to edit.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

On my old 2006 Verado I always used muffs; also had to tape over the water intake holes on the lower unit when flushing; never did understand that one. Got rid of the Verado so don't have that one to worry about but on my 1998 Merc 150 I use muffs and get the motor up to running temp. I would recommend using the muffs.


----------

